# Bodybuilding and alcohol



## Cletis2000 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ive been getting a little more serious about bodybuilding recently and have stopped drinking. My genetics are not  ideal so I need every advantage I  can get. Im making steady gains now but I feel left out most nights when all my friends have a beer  in their hands and  I have a water bottle. Do any of you more serious bodybuilders drink at all? Im more worried  about the effects of alcohoal on my body more than the carbs. Does alcohal really lower testosterone?

thanks


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

To be honest bro, i used to feel the same way. Then i realized BB became WAAAY more important to me than getting hammered.

Now, we go out to the bar at my school, and everyone would be getting hammered having a great time. They go up and order 100 shots of this and this mixed with that, and i order water. 

To be honest, since i quit drinking, i have made incredible improvements.  i have a fast metab., so i typically have a hard time putting weight. since i stopped drinking, i have been able to put on weight and get more lean at the same time. i attribute that to alot of things (not just quitting drinking), but all the things that come with stopping drinking (wake up earlier not feeling like shit to eat, less empty cals that do no good, not eating shitty food with the drunk munchies etc.).

anyways,  Its really a choice you gotta make bro. Some alcohol isnt going to kill ya, but then again, a lot isnt gonna help you either, if you get my drift. hopefuly in the end you choose BB as more important to you than partying.....


----------



## once was fat (Dec 16, 2003)

I actually like the taste of beer, However I do not like the way it makes me feel.  I have not had a beer in years, but I get made fun of alot because when I am with my buddies I drink non alcoholic beer.

I have heard that alcohol dose not mix well with some supplements like creatine for example.  I have heard that if you are using creatine and you are drinking it is like throwing your money out of the window.  The creatine that you put into your body is killed by the alcohol. 

Look like your going to have to pick which one is more important.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2003)

one beer will not hurt you...but you could just get new friends that are into bodybuilding like you are.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> ...but you could just get new friends that are into bodybuilding like you are.



Its hard to find people as dedicated as I am...  Rarely do I see anyone in the gym as much as me.

I do not drink much anymore either.  I have a beer or 2 on the weekend, and thats because I like the taste, not to get drunk.  If anyone ever says anything to me about drinking water I just laugh and say "Look at me...  Now look at yourself".  You will feel much better and more alive without getting drunk all the time.


----------



## Cletis2000 (Dec 16, 2003)

Flex- that quote is great! Ill remember that for  a while.  I joined ballys so I could lift with my friends but they are unreliable. Ballys was a mistake! they have mostly machines and no dunbells over 90 lbs! Im used to my gym at college that puts ballys to shame. Where do you guys train?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

I currently train at 24hour fitness.  They bought out my old gym(Powerhouse) and my membership was transferred.  Plus its a nice facility with bangin chicks


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

See thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21548


----------



## Saber (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I currently train at 24hour fitness.  They bought out my old gym(Powerhouse) and my membership was transferred.  Plus its a nice facility with bangin chicks





Chicks are cool!


----------



## Cletis2000 (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks mudge!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 17, 2003)

If I can't enjoy a nice cold beer every now and then, what is the point of busting my ass to stay in shape?  

 

Mmmmm...beer........


----------



## plouffe (Dec 17, 2003)

I love beer.  But check this out : http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/bigalcohol.htm - It tells you how to prevent the decrease of testosterone, and increase of estergen while drinking. Found it interesting... Goodluck with the booz man. hah


----------



## plouffe (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> See thread:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21548




http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/bigalcohol.htm = http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21548 - That's interesting. Give some credit man.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> That's interesting. Give some credit man.



Hmm, since its not my thread, feel free to PM the person because they forgot to type "Big Red."


----------



## burstofspeed (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I currently train at 24hour fitness.  They bought out my old gym(Powerhouse) and my membership was transferred.  Plus its a nice facility with bangin chicks



The gym im at is called Xsport they bought the old gym that used to be powerhouse.  But the chicks just arent there, its a big difference from LifeTimeFitness which is where i was at before.


----------



## chrisstevens (Dec 18, 2003)

What about beers like Bud Light and the new one (at least in the UK) Michelob Ultra. The Michelob's are meant to have only the same amount of carbs as a banana. Are these "Healthier" options?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

Who cares about the carbs when its the alcohol that causes dehydration issues etc.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chrisstevens *_
> What about beers like Bud Light and the new one (at least in the UK) Michelob Ultra. The Michelob's are meant to have only the same amount of carbs as a banana. Are these "Healthier" options?



Marketing bullshit.  The alcohol content is the same as regular beer.  Although alcohol is not classified as a carbohydrate, it is nonetheless a calorie dense sugar.  There is nothing 'healthier' about these low carb beers.  The only advantage is less calories for the same amount of alcohol for those on a low calorie diet who still insist on drinking beer.

Alcohol simply does not fit in a bodybuilding diet.  It's catabolic and dehydrates, not good for promoting mass.  An occasional beer is fine however.


----------



## MeLo (Dec 21, 2003)

ehhhh... how long do you have to wait b4 you can take another couple ol' cans? how long is occasional?


----------



## plouffe (Dec 22, 2003)

Low carb beers taste like water


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Beers cool!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

beer is a nice treat, i admit


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Been there for nearly 9 years now.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm old enough to know better and still to hard headed to give a damn!


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Is that a picture of you Mayo or is a Mayo a guy and that your girl? Or may i ask??


----------



## LazyByNature (Dec 26, 2003)

Moderation is the key to all things.  A little bit of alcohol every now and again won't hurt your gains too much.  

But, from what I understand alcohol is a poison.  That is why it is processed by your liver where it is detoxified.  So, everytime you drink alcohol you are slightly poisoning yourself.  Other in the forum are probably more knowledgeable than myself and can provide more info.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeLo *_
> ehhhh... how long do you have to wait b4 you can take another couple ol' cans? how long is occasional?




For YOU another 6 years.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 26, 2003)

babyarnold... I'm a guy... I just switch my avatar around sometimes... you can see the real mayo in my gallery... in all his overweight splendor!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> you can see the real mayo in my gallery... in all his overweight splendor!!



Dude, you are hardly fat, I must be morbidly obese!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeLo *_
> ehhhh... how long do you have to wait b4 you can take another couple ol' cans? how long is occasional?



2 or 3 cans once a week sounds ok to me, but I see alcohol very rarely, 6-8 months or so.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Dude, you are hardly fat, I must be morbidly obese!



Mudge, I've been meaning to talk to you... You know... food can be comforting, but if we address our problems, we can get a sense of satisfaction and happiness without overindulging...

If you would like to talk about anything going on in your life... I would be happy to chat with you...

 

JK BRO!!!

Don't kill me!!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2003)

Actually I am still adjusting to the volume of food that I eat now, as for quality, well I'm eating regular old pasta and drinking milk so its not exactly hardcore quality carbs there. I am fairly certain though that I will drop the milk very soon, its nice free calories but it doesn't agree with me 100% anymore now that I have been off it so long.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 26, 2003)

same here... i had 2 glasses of whole milk with my pumpkin pie yesterday and I sneezed and my nose ran today, which I haven't had happen in a long time, I'm not sick or anything... Milk is just more trouble than it's worth...

I was just kidding around bro... You're new avatar is tight, you're looking very thick


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2003)

Supposedly after being off it for ~6 months or so, adults become lactose intollerant.


----------

